# detachable rod and reel



## sodak bowfisher (Apr 21, 2011)

On a TV show, I saw a spinning reel that detaches from the bow when you hit a fish. Has anyone seen anything similar or is this a custom job?


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

It's probably a float for big fish. Was it the whole reel or just a bouye that popped off when the line ended?


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

sully's bowfishing used to carry a spinner real seat with a rod that did that. but backwater bought them out and im not sure if they carry them. id like to say the reel seat was called the something "chief" but cant remember for sure


----------

